# Can I port my BOSI tracker?



## bositracker (17 Jun 2014)

I have a BOSI tracker mortgage and am looking to move house.

 Just wondering from other posters experiences as to what my options are, if any. For example:-

 1) If I sell present house and buy a new house, can I move the tracker with me? Recent newspapers articles seem to suggest that this can be done but I have been told directly by BOSI that they will not permit this.

 2) Are BOSI open to accepting settlement figures for less than the current mortgage balance considering the fact that they are losing money on my mortgage and will continue to do so over the next c.20 years of my mortgage term? When I have queried BOSI on this, they have told me to write in to them with a proposal and it will be a dealt with on a 'case by case' basis. 

 Would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Jun 2014)

1) No. Bank of Scotland want out of the country and so do not allow trackers to be ported

2) They say that they refuse to do deals.  But it's interesting that they have asked for you to write to them. Write to them offering 80% of the mortgage value. 

Brendan


----------



## snowey (18 Jun 2014)

*Bank of Scotland*

I wrote to BOS proposing that I would pay off one third of the mortgage with a lump sum in return for a 10% discount eg pay €60,000 for a reduction in the mortgage outstanding of €66,000.  It is a 21 year tracker with ECB + 1%.  They wrote back very quickly declining the offer!


----------

